# How to reset ABS fault?



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 2001 Pathfinder with the ABS light on. What I need to know is after I make a repair will the fault reset itself or do I need to reset it. If the latter, how do I do that? I'm a DIYer and am trying to avoid taking it to the shop. I am willing to purchase a diag (or other) tool to that can do the reset if the cost is reasonable. Thanks for your help.

Al


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

HOW TO ERASE SELF-DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS (MALFUNCTION CODES)




Disconnect the check terminal (DTC pin #9) from ground (ABS warning lamp will stay lit).
Within 12.5 seconds, ground the check terminal three times. Each terminal ground must last more than 1 second. The ABS warning lamp goes out after the erase operation has been completed.
Perform self-diagnosis again. Only the start-code should appear, no malfunction codes.


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you mean by "disconnect the check terminal from ground"? I don't think it is grounded to begin with, is it? Or, are you assuming I would be doing this right after the diagnostic step for which I would have had it grounded? Also, do I use chassis ground (pin 4) or signal ground (pin 5)?

Thanks for your help.
Al


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The instructions were copied from the retrieve and erase codes procedure, so, "yes," it assumes the pin #9 was grounded to begin with. Any chassis or body ground will work.


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

Can you point me to that procedure? Is this from the service manual and is it available online?

Al


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

I found the manual section online. Ran the diag procedure and got an open circuit on both the front right and rear left sensors. Ran the clear procedure and it would only clear the code for the rear left. The front right code remains even after several attempts to clear it. I didn't drive the car between attempts, the ABS light just stayed on after I ran the clear procedure. Is this typical/normal behavior? Shouldn't it clear the code and then register it again the next time I drive the car?

Al


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not necessarily. If the circuit is open or shorted, you may not be able to erase it until you fix the problem.


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

That makes sense. I'll go ahead and replace the part.

Thanks for your help.

Al


----------



## pstarbard (Nov 15, 2013)

Awe crap! Got the FR WSS this week and went to replace it today. Found that the bolt that holds it in had been broken off and the WSS would not come out. Used a screwdriver and hammer to try to pry it out but it broke in half with the magnet sticking out. Tried to pull it out with vicegrips but no luck. Any ideas on how to solve this?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, you're not the first person that's happened to, unfortunately. As far as the bolt, or what's left of it, it would have to be drilled out and tapped. As far as the sensor, last one I did I had to remove the knuckle assembly, soak it in the parts washer overnight and pound it out of there the next morning. I suppose you might be able to drill that out as well, if you are careful. It's really a matter of you gotta do what you gotta do, unless you want to get a new knuckle.


----------

